# Making reservations on Via Rail -- Best by phone or on line



## Tennessee Traveler (Aug 6, 2015)

It's been several years since I last rode on Via Rail(The Canadian). I am now planning to visit Toronto, Montreal, and Halifax May-June 2016. I have priced and checked accommodations on the Via Rail Ocean and ready in a couple months to make my reservations. If I book on line, I am assuming I take the random sleeper room assigned by the reservation system. If I have a preference and I am thinking sleeper room number 5 assuming the odd numbers couches face forward in the direction of travel plus I like being in the middle of the car away from the "trucks"(wheels). If I call to make my reservation can I request specific room assignment? Or can I make the reservation on line and then call to get a specific room assignment?

Also, I am planning to ride business class between Toronto and Montreal three times. Does Via Rail assign a seat number when you make your reservation or is it first come first serve when you board? I would like to choose a seat on the single seat side if the car I am riding in is so configured and near the center of the car.

I really enjoyed the travel report from Railroad Bill on his trip on the Ocean and the trains between Montreal and the Toronto area. I know he had room 10 on the Ocean so, if you see this, can you verify that the even numbered room rode backward and the odd numbered room rode forward?

Any help advice on booking with Via Rail will be appreciated. I plan to fly from my home in Nashville, TN, to Toronto and now plan to ride Amtrak's Adirondack from Montreal to Albany, NY, and stay a few days--never been there. I will take the Lake Shore Limited to Chicago from Albany and plan to fly home to Nashville from Chicago. Highlight of the whole trip will be the visit to Halifax, NS. I've never been east of Montreal in Canada and only passed through Montreal in the 1980's connecting from the overnight train that use to come from New York to The Canadian when it still originated in Montreal. I've ridded The Canadian several times through the years(last time in 2002) so that's no longer a bucket list item.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice trip!

I would Call VIA, you can request specific Rooms on LD Trains, you cannot on line.

I haven't ridden in Biz Class on the Corridor since it was called VIA 1 so can't say for sure if you can request your seat in advance on the Corridor train? You can use the Panorama FC Lounge in Toronto and Montreal if riding in Biz Class, and of course when catching the Ocean in Montreal.

VIA Fares have the GST Tax added to them and can be pricey. Check the website, you can buy Passes that allow a certain amount of rides in Cotridor Trains @ a Discount.

Also curious, why Albany for a layover, its NY's Capitol but mostly a boring City in most people's opinion. Have you considered the Apple or Rochrster, Syracuse or especially Buffalo, a really historic, interesting City?


----------



## OBS (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, you can make reservations online and then call to switch rooms, or you can call and do all over the phone. BC in the Via corridor does do assigned seating, they can be adjusted by phone, or at Panorama lounge (but choices may be limited if waiting til last minute).

Sounds like a great trip! I can't help with which way seats are facing...


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, Jim and OBS! Jim, why Albany? I have actually been in the Buffalo/Rochester area and chose Albany since I hope to do a little "rail fanning" while there and city does appear to be "walkable". I have never been to Albany except riding the Lake Shore Limited through Albany about 15 years ago. Plan to stay in the Hilton Albany and just relax for a couple days. Also hotel costs, etc. is much more affordable than other larger cities like NYC. Maybe not too important but I also like the arrival time of the Adirondack as well as the departure time of the Lake Shore Ltd in Albany.


----------



## DetroitTed (Aug 7, 2015)

Having lived in Albany for five years, it still remains about my favorite place to live as an adult. If you have time, the NY State Museum in the Capitol Plaza is a great visit as is the Capital building itself. Have a great trip!


----------

